

What Are Teachers Learning? - rafaelc
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/meredith-ely/theory-or-bust-what-are-t_b_777047.html

======
bd_at_rivenhill
I wonder if these programs have been watered down because graduate-level
educational attainment often results in an automatic increase in teacher
compensation.

~~~
patio11
This creates a market is easily attainable degrees, particularly for online
schools or other nontraditional institutions which promise the ability to get
a degree while juggling career and family. They typically charge exactly what
the government will subsidize. This is not _intrinsically_ a bad thing: the
idea behind increAsing educational access was certainly not to have everyone
do Harvard undergrad. But, as always, you have to keep an eye on incentives.
(I would prefer rewarding things we care about rather than rewarding proxies
which are _known_ to have negligible impact on what we care about. Education
and seniority of teachers, which entirely determine compensation in most of
the US, are both known to be ineffective proxies.)

